# Missy and her litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little girl was mistaken for a male; this litter has five potential papa's.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww cute wigglers! And a lovely milky tummy  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! Congrats - and a question: when do you start paternity tests? :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be hard as all the boys are brothers...


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They're gonna be some cute babies! Momma is pretty. Congratulations on the pups!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! And sometimes these oopsie litters work out and give one some great babies.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> It would be hard as all the boys are brothers...


 :lol: As long as one of them keeps up their mouse support payments then I suppose you can't complain *giggle*!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll have to see that those boys do right by their 'baby momma.' What really surprises me is that those bucks are living together peaceably as they h ave all along. You'd think they'd have been tearing each other apart over her....very weird.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> I'll have to see that those boys do right by their 'baby momma.' What really surprises me is that those bucks are living together peaceably as they h ave all along. You'd think they'd have been tearing each other apart over her....very weird.


It's a testament to your good choices in breeding that have given them such placid natures what with babies and the "baby momma" still being around. How I wish that all boys would behave so!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That could very well be. I don't breed bucks who are violent or overly aggressive with their brothers, or with does that they are paired with.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm always a bit peeved when I get a litter I hadn't planned on, but there are frequently nice surprises that make up for it. these babies are about 11 days old. Missy was quite small when she got caught by accident, but it worked out OK. She is a nicely marked little lady, and I very well night have another litter off of her.


----------

